# More positive reviews of the PT-111 G2



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Taurus PT-111 G2 has for me been one of the best buys in a CC gun I've ever made, and here's a couple new reviews that back up my claim that for the money its a great EDC!






I find the recommendation by a police officer and his decision to carry the G2 as a back up reinforces my reasons to choose the Taurus as my primary carry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If that is what you want to carry, I hope it works out well for you. No further selling is required, for me to feel this way.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Stay away from lakeline products . I have heard that they create a lot of problems with G2 reliability.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Great gun, love mine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does it come in .45 ACP?
Do I have to use a Remora holster?

Without inserting too much ironic prejudice here, I have to question the judgement of someone who considers the Remora holster an acceptable carry rig for serious social purposes.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Does it come in .45 ACP?
> Do I have to use a Remora holster?
> 
> Without inserting too much ironic prejudice here, I have to question the judgement of someone who considers the Remora holster an acceptable carry rig for serious social purposes.


Order one today for $19.95 and get the second one free!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> The Taurus PT-111 G2 has for me been one of the best buys in a CC gun *I've ever made*, and here's a couple new reviews that back up my claim that for the money its a great EDC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not convinced. I never put much stock in youtube infomercials. You never know who's making them and how much they're getting paid. By they way, I didn't know you made them? Are you one of their employees?


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> Sorry, but I'm not convinced. I never put much stock in youtube infomercials. You never know who's making them and how much they're getting paid. By they way, I didn't know you made them? Are you one of their employees?


He said "one of the best BUYS he's ever made" not guns he's ever made.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

_"Taurus"_ & _"Positive"_ are rarely seen in the same sentence.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> He said "one of the best BUYS he's ever made" not guns he's ever made.


I'll concede that. But it can be interpreted two different ways: "That is the best tasting cake I've ever made"


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> _"Taurus"_ & _"Positive"_ are rarely seen in the same sentence.


I guess it all depends. Some people will defend them to the hilt, completely ignoring all of the problems that have been associated with Taurus products and their customer service. You may get a good one and you may not. It's all a crap shoot. A crap shoot that I certainly am not willing to take. Sure just about any manufacturer of any product has from time to time had a problem with one of their products. As far as gun manufacturers go Taurus is pretty much leading the pack as far as issues go. I've said it time and again: You do get what you pay for.In order to sell a gun that cheap somethings got to give otherwise that company will go out of business. If Taurus products are so great and such a bargain, then why aren't the nations law enforcement and military agencies equipped with them? Just think of what the savings would be to taxpayers.

What I don't understand is why some people will go out and buy a $200 gun and then spend a thousand dollars or more on ammo to put trough the damn thing? Which is nothing for those of us who go out shooting on a regular basis. The average cost of one .9mm round is around 41 cents. To me this is penny wise and pound foolish. It's kinda' like buying a beat up old car and putting the most expensive gas in it. Wouldn't you be better off spending an extra hundred dollars or so and buy a better gun from a reputable manufacturer to begin with? You can pick up a Ruger LC9 for about $300.


----------



## eddd777 (May 27, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> Stay away from lakeline products . I have heard that they create a lot of problems with G2 reliability.


Like what? I've read the opposite.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Some of the assemblies are out of spec and can cause your slide not to cycle properly causing miss feeds and light strikes and problems with slide not locking back after last round. Have read some had issues with the main springs shooting over the retainer nut and out the front of slide. This is from other forums of course. Would go with the Galloway assembly if you must.


----------

